# "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April 2015

*"Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."​*Quelle:
http://www.tegernseerstimme.de/neue-fische-fuer-die-fischer/165024.html

Ich finde es immer toll, wenn Angelvereine, Verbände, Angler den Kindern versuchen, etwas rund um Gewässer, Fische und Angeln zu vermitteln.

Wie auch im oben angeführten Artikel, in dem berichtet wird, wie Mittelschüler aus Allach gemeinsam mit Christoph von Preysing rund 5.000 Seeforellenbrütlinge in den Tegernsee entlassen durften.

Es entsetzt mich jedoch - und lässt mich wieder einmal mehr am gesellschaftlichen Mainstream und auch den Lehrkräften zweifeln - wenn dann ein 12-jähriges Mädchen der Klasse erklärt, wie sie zu Fischen steht:
“Wir haben gerade im Unterricht das Thema Fisch. Das ruft bei allen Mitschülern gemischte Gefühle hervor. *Denn wir mögen die Fische und es macht uns traurig, weil sie ja gegessen werden*.”

Da nützt es dann auch wenig, wenn Josef Mederer, Schirmherr des Fischerei Fachverbandes meint, es wäre gelungen dem Erleben in der Natur näher kommen, mal ohne Handy und Fernseher. Das wäre das Ziel der Veranstaltung gewesen, Theorie und Praxis zusammenbringen, und das wäre gelungen.

In meinen Augen wäre es wirklich zuerst mal wichtiger, den Lehrkräften selber die Augen zu öffnen - denn wie können solche Sätze wie die des Mädchens (s.o.) überhaupt in Schulen entstehen, welche ja zuerst auch einmal die Allgemeinbildung fördern sollten, ohne dass Lehrer da eingreifen??

Oder ist es nicht viel mehr so, dass die Lehrkräfte solche Denkweisen im Rahmen von Schützer- und Gutmenschentum auch noch fördern?

Dieser kurze Satz des Mädchens offenbart für mich eine wohl auch in in den Schulen von den Lehrern geduldete oder geförderte Einstellung zur Natur, der eigentlich jeder widersprechen müsste, der wie Lehrer vor Ergreifung seines Berufes eine "Hochschulreife" nachweisen musste...

Denn die fehlt augenscheinlich, wenn Kinder so (v)erzogen werden, wie es die Äußerung belegt...

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Davon ab:
Geschrieben wurde der Artikel auch von einer Frau - was vielleicht erklärt, dass statt eines Jungen, der vielleicht am gleichen Tag erklärte, dass er auf Grund der Erfahrungen mit dem Besatz und den Fischen gerne angeln anfangen würde, das Mädel zitiert wurde mit 
"Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."

Und das ist das, was mich auch so anko..........................................

Ein weiteres gutes Beispiel für die (auch und gerade mediale (Bild)) Gutmenscherei, wenns um liebe Tierchen geht (ich bin auf Seite der Menschen, davon ab...) ist die Ächtung der Pelze (speziell bei "Robben).

Ich bin da klar auf Seiten der Innuit, welche durch allgemeine Gutmenschen-Pelzächtung einer der wenigen wirklichen Einkommensquellen (Robbenjagd/Pelzvermarktung) beraubt und dadurch mit massenhaft in Alkoholismus getrieben wurden..

Statt ein Siegel für deren Pelze einzuführen und Handel damit zu erlauben und am besten zu fördern.

Eine Lehrerin wird da wie eine Journalistin eher auf Brigitte Bardot (die sicher nicht wegen ihrem mangelnde Einkommen wie Innuit zum saufen kommen musste) und ihren hehren Kampf gegen Pelze verweisen - mir wäre da die Vermittlung der anderen Sichtweise (Menschen sind Fleischesser, alles von einem Tier sollte möglichst verwertet werden) aber viel lieber und ehrlicher als das geheuchelte Gutmenschentum..

Bei den ganzen Medien und "Bildung" beherrschenden Großstadtnatur- und tierschützern und den aus dieser Generation stammenden Lehrern und Schreibern wird das aber wohl ein Traum bleiben..

Dann lieber sich entschuldigen dafür, wenn man Fleisch essen will etc......

Davon ab:
Wer so tierempathisch denkt, sollte nicht selber angeln und damit noch unnötigt ein Tier mehr quälen.
Sondern sich aus der vorhandenen Quelle bereits für Menschen getöteter Tiere zum Essen bedienen, statt weiteres unempathisches Tierleid beim Angeln zu produzieren..


----------



## Micha383 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Eine Hochschulreife ist nicht immer eine Garantie, das die Murmel auch rund Läuft. Oft habe ich die Vermutung das Personen mit Hochschulreife und welche die akademische Titel inne haben doch mit unter recht realitätsfremd sind und einfach in ihrem Elfenbeinturm leben.


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. März 2015)

*....*

Die Lehrer und Lehrpläne heutzutage, kommen hierzulande leider überall aus derselben politischen Ecke.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Thomas, Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Lehrerinnen Doppelnamen haben und kein Fleisch essen.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Und Strickpullis tragen und Birkenstock..
Hör bloss auf, hab schon wieder Blutdruck......................


----------



## Andal (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Es macht mich traurig, wenn Gehirne für Irrlehren mißbraucht werden!


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Ich finde es sehr bedenklich und es macht mir sogar Angst, wenn Lehrer ihr Amt dazu missbrauchen, ihre Ideologien zu verbreiten.:r
Das gab es schon einmal in diesem Land.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich froh bin, keine Kinder zu haben. Ich wäre sicherlich zu oft in der Elternsprechstunde erschienen, um aufs heftigste zu eskalieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Dito........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Das hat mit natürlichem Umgang und Verständnis mit und zur Natur schon länger nix mehr zu tun.

Vermittlung von Ponyhofromantik und das übertragen rein auf den Menschen bezogener Bedürfnisse auf die Tierwelt.

Da rollen selbst viele seriöse Experten nur noch verzweifelt mit den Augen.

Das wird nicht nur toleriert sondern auch gefördert!

Indoktrination beginnt heutzutage bereits in der Schule.

Gutmenschen Schablonendenke wo man hinschaut..nicht nur beim Thema Natur.

Und die vor der Schule im  absoluten Haltverbot parkenden SUV Muttis mit vierbeiniger Fußhupe auf dem Beifahrersitz ,ganz in "Faceblöd" vertieft,können die Sprösslinge dann anschl.mit ruhigem Gewissen nach Hause kutschieren und zum ethisch einwandfreien Gemüsemittagsmahl übergehen.Man möchte fürs Kind ja nur das beste

Das sie selbst i.d.R. nicht mal mehr Kaninchen von Hasen unterscheiden kann-egal.
Beide sind schliesslich niedliche Hoppeltiere..ausser im eigenen Garten.

Das sich solche Menschen damit rein Zivilisationsdegenerierte ranziehen,scheint ja Bildungs-wie Gesellschaftspolitisch gewollt zu sein?

Meine Grundschulausflüge von einst führten zu Fischzuchten, richtigen Bauernhöfen und unter Jägerbegleitung in den Wald.Inkl.der Erklärung das Füchse nicht böse und Eichhörnchen keineswegs so harmlos sind wie sie ausschauen.

Würde wohl bei vielen heute ein nicht mehr zu heilendes Trauma auslösen


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Thomas, Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Lehrerinnen Doppelnamen haben und kein Fleisch essen.
> 
> Noch Fragen?



 Mir ist egal, ob Frau Hering-Stinkfisch veggie ist, es ist ihr nicht erlaubt, ihren Lehrauftrag für ihre eigenen politischen oder persönlichen Ansichten zu missbrauchen.

 Veggie-Nazismus nenn ich das.


----------



## Gondoschir (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Ich wünschte mein Sohn würde so denken...
Der geht noch in den  Kindergarten, aber wenn ich einen Fisch fange, will er ihn abknüppeln  und ich muss den Fisch halten. Ratet mal, was er zu 99% trifft... |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

was oder wen?
Der war gut...


----------



## labralehn (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich wünschte mein Sohn würde so denken...
> Der geht noch in den  Kindergarten, aber wenn ich einen Fisch fange, will er ihn abknüppeln  und ich muss den Fisch halten. Ratet mal, was er zu 99% trifft... |bigeyes



Deine Kronjuwelen :vik:


----------



## labralehn (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich froh bin, keine Kinder  zu haben. Ich wäre sicherlich zu oft in der Elternsprechstunde  erschienen, um aufs heftigste zu eskalieren.



#6

Bestätigt mich in meiner Annahme das Kinder nur dadurch entstehen können, wenn etwas fehlerhaft war.



> “Wir haben gerade im Unterricht das Thema Fisch. Das ruft bei allen Mitschülern gemischte Gefühle hervor. *Denn wir mögen die Fische und es macht uns traurig, weil sie ja gegessen werden*.”


Genau da muss ich dem/der zustimmen, die Presse hatte das falsch abgedruckt, im Orignal war es so:

_Denn wir mögen die Fische und es macht uns traurig, weil sie ja *vom Kormoran* gegessen werden._


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dieser kurze Satz des Mädchens offenbart für mich eine wohl auch in in den Schulen von den Lehrern geduldete oder geförderte Einstellung zur Natur, der eigentlich jeder widersprechen müsste, der wie Lehrer vor Ergreifung seines Berufes eine "Hochschulreife" nachweisen musste...
> 
> Denn die fehlt augenscheinlich, wenn Kinder so (v)erzogen werden, wie es die Äußerung belegt...



 Aus meiner Sicht repräsentieren die Lehrer nur den Querschnitt der gebildeten Schicht durch unsere westliche Gesellschaft, vielleicht auch ganz speziell was Deutschland betrifft.

 Ich arbeite in einer Abteilung mit ca. 40 hochausgebildeten Ingenieuren, 70% Männer. Mehr als die Hälfte davon sind Vegetarier (das weiß ich, weil ich gelegentlich Feiern organisieren muss) und erziehen ihre Kinder natürlich auf Basis ihrer Überzeugung. 

 Sicher gibt es auch bei den Vegetariern eine bunte Mischung aus Gründen, warum man diesen Weg wählt. Die Ablehnung des Tötens von Tieren steht aber ganz oben.

 Ich habe indische Freunde, die hier in Deutschland leben und es aus religiösen Gründen ablehnen, Eier zu essen, weil daraus Leben entstehen könnte. Er Geschäftsführer einer Informatik-Firma, sie Englisch-Lehrerin. 

 Das ist doch alles kein Problem, solange man sich mit Toleranz begegnet. Lernt es, andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. Wenn eine 12-Jährige es schade findet, dass Tiere getötet werden, ist das ok. Ich finde das sogar natürlich und menschlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



> Aus meiner Sicht repräsentieren die Lehrer nur den Querschnitt der *gebildeten* Schicht


Ich bezweifle das mal mit der Bildung....

Und wenn, dann eher ver- als gebildet.


----------



## GeorgeB (14. März 2015)

*AW: ....*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Die Lehrer und Lehrpläne heutzutage, kommen hierzulande leider überall aus derselben politischen Ecke.



Ich vermute, dass kamen sie immer schon. Lehrer(Innen!) und ihre Pantoffelhelden unterwerfen sich zu einem großen Teil bedingungslos dem angesagten, moralischen Trend. Erst war es preußische Zucht und Ordnung, dann die totale Deutschtümelei, dann stand 3 Jahrzehnte die Religion im Vordergrund, und jetzt dieser Öko- und Veganer-Irrsinn. Und immer müssen die Kinder dran glauben, weil die dem Schwätzer vorne instinktiv alles abkaufen, um gut da zu stehen. Auch eine Form von Kindesmissbrauch. |bigeyes


----------



## McDamage (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das hat mit natürlichem Umgang und Verständnis mit und zur Natur schon länger nix mehr zu tun.
> 
> Vermittlung von Ponyhofromantik und das übertragen rein auf den Menschen bezogener Bedürfnisse auf die Tierwelt.
> 
> ...


Danke!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

@Naturliebhaber

Genau an dieser Toleranz scheitert es aber.Sie existiert kaum noch.

Es regiert immer mehr das vorgekaute.

Gepredigte Vielfalt trifft auf real unreflektierten Einheitsbrei.

Mir ists persönlich wurscht ob mein Nachbar selbsterlegte Fische bevorzugt,Industrienahrung oder auch die eigene Wiese verzehrt.

Solange da keiner seinen pers.Ideologiekreuzzug startet ,bleibt alles im grünen Toleranzbereich.

 Das letzte jedoch was ich mir wünsche und da auch meine Toleranz recht schnell endet ,sind Bildungseinrichtungen an denen statt neutraler Fakten irgendwelche kruden und gehypten Glaubensweichen durch die Hintertür gestellt werden, sowie  Zwangsbekehrende Alltags Kreuzfahrer in eigener Sache.


----------



## labralehn (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



> *Das ist doch alles kein Problem*, solange man sich mit Toleranz begegnet.  Lernt es, andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. Wenn eine 12-Jährige *es  schade findet*, dass Tiere getötet werden, ist das ok. Ich finde das  sogar natürlich und menschlich.



Doch ist es, und es schade findet ist mal wieder ein Beweis nur dafür das hier ein absolut fehlerhaftes Bild der Welt aufgezeichnet wird.

Es geht hier nicht darum, dass eine 12 jährige es schade findet, sondern um das sein, das hier und jetzt.

Und das hat man dieser 12 Jährigen und den anderen Kids von Seiten diesen Pädagogen nicht entsprechend gelehrt.

Der Lehrer (Pädagoge) hat hier schon ansatzweise versagt.

Schade daß hier wieder eine Chance vertan wurde, um diesen Stadtkindern mal das Leben auf dem Land nähergebracht wurde.

Milch gibt es nur beim Discounter in Tüten, normal wird die Milch von Kühen durch stimmlieren des Euters ....

Fleisch gibt es nur beim Discounter in Plastiktüten, normal wird das Fleisch bei der Hausschlachtung ...

Strom kommt aus der Steckdose, normal wird Strom durch ...

Fische isst man eigentlich doch als Fischstäbchen, da werden doch keine Fische gegessen, normal sind Fischstäbchen ...

Was mich hier extremst verärgert sind diese Lehrer(innen), welche noch niemals auf dem Land eine Woche ihrer Zeit verbracht haben. Mit Land meine ich die selbstversorgende Landwirtschaft. Jeder sollte mal dort gewesen sein, wenn ein Kalb geboren wurde, oder man zur Heuernte unterwegs war, wie vor 150 Jahren, mit Pferd und Karren. Aber auch mal eine Hausschlachtung mitgemacht haben.

Was ich sagen will, ist doch nur, der Mensch ernährt sich von dem was er erschaffen hat, er erntet das was er gesät hat.

Als Tipp für die Leute die meinen die Steaks sahen immer schon so aus, geht mal hin und schaut euch den Rest an.

Genauso für die Veganer, wenn ich ein Veganer wäre, würde ich meine Nahrung selber anbauen. Dann wüsste ich, daß ich keine tierischen Mittel für die Ernte verwendet hätte.


----------



## Trollwut (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Die sogenannte "gebildete Schicht" gibts schon lange nicht mehr als Einheit, wenn man den Besitz eines Abiturs oder Studiums als Vorraussetzung fürs gebildet sein veranschlagt. Bildung ist wie Fischerei Ländersache, und da läuft noch viel mehr daneben als bei der Fischerei. Etliche Mitschüler, die bei uns von der Schule abgingen, weil die Noten nicht gepasst haben, sind nach Bawü gewechselt und waren plötzlich Klassenbeste. Und bayern und bawü sind vom niveau her angeblich nicht besonders unterschiedlich...
Kann mich auch noch gut an einen Fall erinnern, wegen dem ich damals echt vom glauben abgefallen bin. Hatte ein Mädel aus hamburg wars glaub ich übers netz kennen gelernt, das etwas älter war als ich. Irgendwann hatte sie halt mal probleme mit mathehausaufgaben. Es kam dann wirklich so weit, dass ich als mathelegastheniker in der 10. klasse der dame in der 12. klasse die aufgaben erklären konnte, weil wir sie im jahr zuvor im unterricht hatten.
Was also woanders ein abitur besitzt und damit ein studium abschließen kann, wäre hier in bayern nicht wirklich zur "gebildeten schicht" zu zählen, wenn die zugangsvorraussetzung zu dieser besagtes abitur wäre.
Kein winder also, dass gerade die besonders anfällig für derartiges gefankengut sind. Deswegen haben wir solche auswüchse auch noch nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



> Deswegen haben wir solche auswüchse auch noch nicht


Hier beschriebenes mit dem Mädel passierte aber nunmal genau in Bayern ;-))

Abgesehen davon, dass bei der Gutmenschen/Schützerideologie/verblendung/missionierung heutzutage das natürlich auch in jedem anderen Bundesland hätte passieren können..


----------



## Trollwut (14. März 2015)

*&quot;Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden...&quot;*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier beschriebenes mit dem Mädel passierte aber nunmal genau in Bayern ;-))
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass bei der Gutmenschen/Schützerideologie/verblendung/missionierung heutzutage das natürlich auch in jedem anderen Bundesland hätte passieren können..




In Ballungsräumen wesentlich eher, als woanders. Denn im ländlichen rennen die Kids noch eher durch den Wald, als in derartigen Ballungsräumen wie dort unten.

Als kleine Anekdote noch:
Mein Opa als nebenberuflicher Fischer hatte auch einige Forellenzuchtbecken, von denen einige auch für Aale genutzt wurden.
Als wir dann beim Angeln waren und ich einen für meine damaligen Verhältnisse rießigen Döbel gefangen hatte wurde ich auch gefragt:" Soll der Opa den tot machen?"
Was sagt man dann als kleines Kind, das eben zum Richter über Leben und Tod ernannt wurde? "Nein. Der soll in den See!( gemeint Forellenbecken)"
Aus dem Essen sozusagen ein Haustier gemacht. Heute weiß ich, dass ein:"Der hat im See nicht gefressen, der Opa hat ihn wieder freigelassen" eine Entlassung in den Fleischwolf meinte.
Worauf ich aber hinaus will: Gerade als Kind is man da im Bezug auf töten wahrscheinlich eher noch "nachsichtiger", weil man mitunter mehr Empathie mit dem Tier empfindet, als ein Erwachsener.


----------



## Purist (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



> "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden...



Den Satz ist man bei uns ja eher von C&R-Predigern gewohnt.. |wavey:

Zu der Thematik dieses Falls:
Auch ich bin so aufgewachsen, nicht vom Elternhaus her, aber dank unzähliger weiblicher Lehrkräfte in der Grundschule und Unterstufe. Es war quasi ein Tabu, dass man Tiere umbringen kann und manchmal auch töten muss, z.B. wenn man sie essen will.
Heute wird sich das keineswegs gebessert haben, schließlich sind diejenigen, denen damals ein Ponyhof gezaubert wurde, heute die Eltern, die ihren Kleinen nichts mehr zumuten wollen, von der "bösen und grausamen" Welt da draußen. Schon gar nicht, das Kuscheltiere auf dem Teller landen. Sollten die doch noch verzehrt werden, dann nur in einer Form, in der man sie nicht mehr erkennt: Auch Fischstäbchen haben ihren Anteil an dieser Entwicklung. 

Meine Mutter durfte noch regelmäßig Hausschlachtungen sehen, aber damals lagen sogar die toten Familienmitglieder noch für ein paar Tage eingesargt im Hausflur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



> In Ballungsräumen wesentlich eher, als woanders.


Da hocken ja auch die "Naturversteher" (weitere Hinweise auf Gutmenschen, Frauenversteher etc. in Städten erspare ich uns jetzt ;-))), die findeste selten mal da, wo es Natur gibt.........


----------



## ronram (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Puuhhhh...immer wenn ich so etwas lese, bin ich ersteinmal schockiert.

Und dann denke ich mir: Warum?...aber das führt zu nichts und ich rege mich nur auf.

Und als nächstes frage ich mich, warum ich mit solchen Denkweisen nicht konfrontiert wurde und auch heute nicht konfrontiert werden.
Eigentlich würde das voll ins Raster passen.

Ich wohne im Umland von Köln, da wo die Strickpulli-tragenden, SUV-fahrenden Muttis hinziehen, weils ja so viel schöner "auf dem Land" ist.
Und ich bin auch hier zur Schule gegangen, sowohl zur Grundschule, wie auch zur weiterführenden Schule.
So lange bin ich auch noch nicht aus der Schule raus, als dass man von "früher" sprechen kann (sind jetzt 4 Jahre). Und mir wurde nie ein solches Bild von Tieren vermittelt, wie ich es hier immer wieder lese. Ganz im Gegenteil, in der siebten Klasse hat sich meine Bio-/Religionslehrerin gefreut, als ich Forellenköpfe mitgebracht habe, an denen sie die Funktionsweise der Kiemen erklären konnte. Auch die nachfolgenden Bio-Lehrer waren dem Angeln gegenüber sehr positiv eingestellt.
Da scheine ich ja Glück gehabt zu haben...
Oder es lag daran, dass es ältere Lehrer gewesen sind...


Da ich studiere, fahre ich meistens mit der Bahn (Regionalbahn und U-Bahn) zum Angeln (an den Rhein). Oft im Berufsverkehr. Auch da habe ich bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Auch hier trifft eher das Gegenteil zu, regelmäßig wünscht man mir Petri Heil oder stellt dann doch fragen, weil man sich irgendwie für das Thema interessiert. 
Einmal wollte man sogar den Hecht sehen, den ich in meiner Kühlbox dabei hatte.


Am Rhein (Köln) habe ich auch noch nichts erlebt, was in die Richtung "Anfeindung gegen Angler" gehen würde. Selbst an den Stellen, wo wirklich viele Passanten vorbeikommen.
Sehr positiv in Erinnerung ist mir ein Gespräch mit einer Vegetarierin geblieben, die mich an den Poller Wiesen mal angesprochen hat und sich sehr für das Angeln interessierte. 
Natürlich war ich Anfangs voller Vorurteile...aber die waren absolut unberechtigt.
Mir ist es auch schon passiert, dass Passanten gefragt haben, ob sie den Fisch mal halten dürfen und ich sie fotografieren kann.
Gerade Kinder drängen ihre Eltern oftmals dazu neben mir stehen zu bleiben, weil sie zugucken wollen.



Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, wieso mir keine Ökospinner begegnen...
- Liegt es daran, dass es im Rheinland so wenig davon gibt, bzw. ist Köln toleranter als der Rest Deutschlands?
- Habe ich an meiner Schule gerade nochmal Glück gehabt?
- Trauen die sich einfach nicht einen Angler in der Bahn oder am Wasser anzusprechen?
- Lebe ich doch "auf dem Land", wo Tiere eben zum Essen da sind?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



> Oder es lag daran, dass es ältere Lehrer gewesen sind...


vermutlich.............



> Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, wieso mir keine Ökospinner begegnen...


Eeeentweder, weil Du als Studi ein ähnliches Aussehen hast (mangels Foto nur Vermutung) und als "ihresgleichen" anerkannt bist...

Oder weil Du ne Brille brauchst ;-)))

Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen ....
;-)))


----------



## ronram (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Falsche Vermutung  (ganz falsche Vermutung :-D)
Und ein falsches Bild von Studenten .


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



ronram schrieb:


> Und ein falsches Bild von Studenten .


Bin da vermutlich vorbelastet, seit ich in einer Studentenstadt mit  vielen Studenten als Aushilfe zu tun hatte, die dann mit der Hand am Arm arbeiten sollten (Tübingen)...

Sagen wir so:
Die waren mit Sicherheit "überqualifiziert" ......
(viele Lehramts- und Geisteswissenschaftsstudis warn das damals...)


----------



## Riesenangler (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Viele Lehrkörper leben am realen Leben vorbei in ihrem eigenen Universum.  Dumm nur das die ihre Scheinrealität auf unsere Kinder und Schüler ableiten wollen.


----------



## ayron (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eeeentweder, weil Du als Studi ein ähnliches Aussehen hast (mangels Foto nur Vermutung) und als "ihresgleichen" anerkannt bist...



Könnte auch daran liegen,dass er immer aussieht als würde er in den Krieg ziehen.


----------



## ronram (14. März 2015)

*AW: &amp;amp;quot;Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden...&amp;amp;quot;*



ayron schrieb:


> Könnte auch daran liegen,dass er immer aussieht als würde er in den Krieg ziehen.


Dabei lasse ich meine Machete doch schon extra Zuhause :-D:-D.

Ne, Spaß beiseite, so oft wie mich Passanten ansprechen, kann ich in keiner Weise abschreckend aussehen....bevor hier noch jemand ein falsches Bild von mir bekommt.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Und ich meinen Rinderspalter.☺


----------



## ronram (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal eine vielleicht provokante Behauptung in diesen von Männern dominierten Raum:

Erzieher und Pädagogen "verweiblichen" und damit auch die Schüler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Kann ich mir als bekennender Macho durchaus vorstellen bzw. es fällt mir schwer, Gegenargumente zu finden....


Davon ab:
Geschrieben wurde der Artikel auch von einer Frau - was vielleicht erklärt, dass statt eines Jungen, der vielleicht am gleichen Tag erklärte, dass er auf Grund der Erfahrungen mit dem Besatz und den Fischen gerne angeln anfangen würde, das Mädel zitiert wurde mit 
"Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."

Und das ist das, was mich auch so anko..........................................


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Alles die Folgen von Vermenschlichung und Tierrechtsfanatismus.
Hier ein guter Artikel darüber: http://www.cicero.de/salon/moralische-fundamentalismus-profilieren-sich-mit-desinformationen/58985


----------



## gründler (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Plastik auf....Blutet nicht,zappelt nicht ,schreit nicht....ab in die Pfanne.


Entfremdung der Menschheit um ihnen ein Bewußtsein zu vermitteln das sich selbst hinterfragt warum meine Persönlichkeit nicht in der lage ist,zu unterscheiden was gut und böse ist.
Es brauch erst eine umkehrung deiner selbst um zu erkennen das unser ganzes System,ein System hat.

#h


----------



## Samsonsb (14. März 2015)

*AW: &quot;Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden...&quot;*

Gut das ich auf einer Schule war in der Gartenbau und Viehzucht zum Lehrplan gehörten. Sonst hätte es durchaus sein können das ich heute Auch so ein ökofundi Gutmensche wäre.


----------



## Sharpo (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir als bekennender Macho durchaus vorstellen bzw. es fällt mir schwer, Gegenargumente zu finden....
> 
> 
> Davon ab:
> ...



Wundert es Dich?
Gibt es eigentlich noch Männer als Lehrer in den Grundschulen?  

Schau Dir doch unsere Gesellschaft an.

Frauenqoute hier, Frauenquote da.

Ist der Mann ein Mann...|krach:


----------



## dreampike (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Ich bin zutiefst entsetzt, aber nicht über den Bericht und das Zitat einer Zwölfjährigen, sondern über die Kommentare, die hier im Forum abgegeben werden. 

Ich finde die Aktion gut, die der Lehrer hier in die Wege geleitet hat: Fische im Biounterricht - Raus aus der Schule an den See, näher an der Praxis oder am Leben geht es nicht. Super, Bravo, das hätte ich mir als Schüler auch gewünscht!

Dann wird die zwölfjährige Alina zitiert: "“Wir haben gerade im Unterricht das Thema Fisch. Das ruft bei allen  Mitschülern gemischte Gefühle hervor. Denn wir mögen  die Fische und es macht uns traurig, weil sie ja gegessen werden.” 
Wieder Bravo! Was ist an dieser Aussage bitte so befremdlich und schockierend? Die Kleine bringt es genau auf den Punkt, was z.B. ich (und auch viele anderen Fischer) empfinde, wenn ich einen Fisch töte. Ich habe auch gemischte Gefühle. Unabhängig von meiner Bildung, das hatte ich schon bei meinem ersten Fisch und auch jetzt, 45 Jahre später, ist das nicht anders Ein Teil von mir ist traurig, dass der Fisch nicht mehr lebt. Und ein Teil von mir freut sich auf die leckere Mahlzeit. Es gibt viele Menschen, die einem getöteten  Wesen ihren Respekt zollen und sich entschuldigen, dass sie es getötet haben, um es zu essen. Und nichts anderes bringt die Alina auf den Punkt.

Ich sehe in dem Artikel aber sowas von 0 Anlaß auf die angeblich so weltfremden Lehrer einzuprügeln. Wenn wir mehr solche Lehrer hätten, die ihren Schülern eine differenzierende Denkweise beibringen würden, wie es aus dem Artikel hervorgeht, dann würden hier vielleicht nicht 4 Seiten lang selbstgefälllige Schmähparolen stehen. 

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## thanatos (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Als Lehrersohn ,frag ich mich immer wieder "wie kommt die überwiegende
 Menschheit auf die Idee das Lehrer klüger sind als Normalos ??
 Ein großer Teil dieser Berufsgruppe sind überbezahlte ,wiederkäuende,
 Fachidioten.
 Mein Papa hat ein halbes Jahr gearbeitet ,seine Lektionen auf Karteikarten
 zu Tippen und hat dann Jahr für Jahr 21 Stunden a 45 min das sind für
 Proll mal gerade 15,75 Stunden die Woche immer das selbe gebetet
 für ein gutes Gehalt.Gelehrt hat er Chemie und Literatur.
 Er hatte keinen blauen Dunst von Mathematik ,Biologie ,Physik ect pp
 Was will man denn von solchen Kasperköppen erwarten ???
 Anhängen möchte ich noch er hatte Kollegen die waren noch dürftiger!
 Also hackt nicht auf diesen gestressten Berufsstand rum der Tag für Tag
 seinen Lehrauftrag erfüllen muß und immer darauf achten muß bei seinen Chefs nicht unangenehm aufzufallen.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Die Reaktion des Kindes ist doch völlig normal,war bei meinen 
Kids nichts anderes.
Wenn man es den Kindern vermitteln kann wieso ich jetzt 
den Fisch oder sonstwas töte setzt auch das Verständnis
dafür ein.
Im ländlichen ist das Verständnis noch ein anderes als das von 
Großstadtkindern weil die Kinder hier damit aufwachsen.

Lebensmittel wachsen numal nicht im Supermarkt.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Unlängst kam im Fernsehen ein Bericht über die Saami in Lappland. Gezeigt wurde u.a. die jährliche Rentierscheid, bei der Schlachttiere aussortiert wurden. Dazu hatte man einen ganzen Kindergarten geladen, damit die Sprößlinge erleben dürfen, wo das leckerere Rentiergeschnetzelte herkommt. Die waren ganz unbefangen und mit Interesse dabei, wie getötet, geschlachtet und gebruzzelt wurde. So macht man das!

Meine Generation, so sie denn auf dem Land groß wurde, hatte auch die Gelegenheit zu erleben, wie aus der quiekenden Sau dampfende Würste wurden. Schön wars und geschmeckt hat es unvergleichlich gut.

Das wird natürlich nichts, wenn es lehrende Menschen gibt, die ihre Weisheiten nur aus Büchern haben und das richtige Leben nicht kennen.


----------



## labralehn (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Andal schrieb:


> Unlängst kam im Fernsehen ein Bericht über die Saami in Lappland. Gezeigt wurde u.a. die jährliche Rentierscheid, bei der Schlachttiere aussortiert wurden. Dazu hatte man einen ganzen Kindergarten geladen, damit die Sprößlinge erleben dürfen, wo das leckerere Rentiergeschnetzelte herkommt. Die waren ganz unbefangen und mit Interesse dabei, wie getötet, geschlachtet und gebruzzelt wurde. So macht man das!
> 
> Meine Generation, so sie denn auf dem Land groß wurde, hatte auch die Gelegenheit zu erleben, wie aus der quiekenden Sau dampfende Würste wurden. Schön wars und geschmeckt hat es unvergleichlich gut.
> 
> Das wird natürlich nichts, wenn es lehrende Menschen gibt, die ihre Weisheiten nur aus Büchern haben und das richtige Leben nicht kennen.



Wunderbares Beispiel. :m

Wurde schonmal eine Studie erstellt, wo die meisten Frauen mit Doppelnahmen herkommen und wohnen.
Land oder Stadt?

Zum Thema _-- Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden... --_

Noch trauriger macht es mich, wenn ich sehe, wer da die Fische isst (Kormoran), oder sehe wie Fische (im Restaurant) gegessen werden.
(Forelle Blau oder Müllerin-Art, wird da mit dem Messer niedergemetzelt wie ein Steak)


----------



## icke2001 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



dreampike schrieb:


> Ich bin zutiefst entsetzt, aber nicht über den Bericht und das Zitat einer Zwölfjährigen, sondern über die Kommentare, die hier im Forum abgegeben werden.
> 
> Ich finde die Aktion gut, die der Lehrer hier in die Wege geleitet hat: Fische im Biounterricht - Raus aus der Schule an den See, näher an der Praxis oder am Leben geht es nicht. Super, Bravo, das hätte ich mir als Schüler auch gewünscht!
> 
> ...



Danke für dieses Statement (ich respektiere auch Vegetarier)


----------



## labralehn (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



icke2001 schrieb:


> Danke für dieses Statement (ich respektiere auch Vegetarier)



ja vermutlich dafür



> dann würden hier vielleicht nicht 4 Seiten lang selbstgefälllige Schmähparolen stehen.
> 
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning




Selbst in Bayern muss jeder Fisch abgeknüppelt werden ... ob er nun Nemo, Paula B oder Uli H heißt. Nur ka neuer Verbandskram.


----------



## ronram (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Habe ich etwas verpasst?
Sich entschuldigen, wenn man ein Tier tötet, das dann gegessen wird...?;+;+;+


----------



## felix-k (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



dreampike schrieb:


> Ich bin zutiefst entsetzt, aber nicht über den Bericht und das Zitat einer Zwölfjährigen, sondern über die Kommentare, die hier im Forum abgegeben werden.
> 
> Ich finde die Aktion gut, die der Lehrer hier in die Wege geleitet hat: Fische im Biounterricht - Raus aus der Schule an den See, näher an der Praxis oder am Leben geht es nicht. Super, Bravo, das hätte ich mir als Schüler auch gewünscht!
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen Beitrag!


----------



## felix-k (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



ronram schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas verpasst?
> Sich entschuldigen, wenn man ein Tier tötet, das dann gegessen wird...?;+;+;+



Das habe ich für mich so interpretiert, dass ihm dabei der Respekt gegenüber dem Lebewesen wichtig ist.


----------



## ronram (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Dann habe ich ihn falsch verstanden.

(sich entschuldigen: Dabei denke ich nämlich in aller erster Linie daran, dass ich etwas falsch gemacht habe, sozusagen Schuld auf mich geladen habe...wofür ich mich dann entschuldigen muss.)


----------



## felix-k (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



ronram schrieb:


> Dann habe ich ihn falsch verstanden.
> 
> (sich entschuldigen: Dabei denke ich nämlich in aller erster Linie daran, dass ich etwas falsch gemacht habe, sozusagen Schuld auf mich geladen habe...wofür ich mich dann entschuldigen muss.)



Na, vielleicht hast du ihn ja auch richtig verstanden  Für mich persönlich spielt auch vielmehr Dankbarkeit und Respekt eine wichtige Rolle.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



dreampike schrieb:


> Ich bin zutiefst entsetzt, aber nicht über den Bericht und das Zitat einer Zwölfjährigen, sondern über die Kommentare, die hier im Forum abgegeben werden.
> 
> Ich finde die Aktion gut, die der Lehrer hier in die Wege geleitet hat: Fische im Biounterricht - Raus aus der Schule an den See, näher an der Praxis oder am Leben geht es nicht. Super, Bravo, das hätte ich mir als Schüler auch gewünscht!
> 
> ...



Genau meine Meinung.

 Mein Opa war Jäger und hat mir bereits als Kind beigebracht, mir vor dem Töten jedes Tiers darüber im Klaren darüber zu werden, dass man damit unwiederbringlich Leben auslöscht.

 Ich erwarte von Lehrern, dass sie den Kindern dieses Nachdenken vermitteln.


----------



## Coasthunter (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Meine Tochter ist 12 und isst für Ihr Leben gerne Fisch. Aber das töten und Schlachten, geht ihr nicht am Ar... vorbei. Gut so, mir nämlich auch nicht. 

@dreampike: Tolles Posting. :#6#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Andal schrieb:


> Meine Generation, so sie denn auf dem Land groß wurde, hatte auch die Gelegenheit zu erleben, wie aus der quiekenden Sau dampfende Würste wurden. Schön wars und geschmeckt hat es unvergleichlich gut.
> 
> Das wird natürlich nichts, wenn es lehrende Menschen gibt, die ihre Weisheiten nur aus Büchern haben und das richtige Leben nicht kennen.



Ich bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen, meine Frau auch. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Fleischesser, meine Frau Fast-Vegetarierin und mein Schwager Vegetarier. Die Schwiegereltern gehen an keinem guten Schnitzer vorbei.

 Meine Frau lehnt Massentierhaltung ab, mein Schwager findet Fleischgenuss einfach ungesund. Andererseits schaut meine Frau genau darauf, dass unsere Kinder Fleisch essen, weil sie es für die körperliche Entwicklung für wichtig ansieht.

 Meine Tochter (15) isst keine Fische, die sie zuvor lebend gesehen hat (mit Mädchen kann man darüber nicht rational diskutieren :q), mein Sohn (7) will die Fische persönlich umnieten oder ihnen vor dem Zurücksetzen Namen geben .

 So einfach scheint die Sache also nicht zu sein. Die Menschen sind kompliziert zu verstehen und widersprüchlich.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Ach Leutz,
das Problem ist doch nicht die Aussage der 12 Jährigen#d. Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass die Journaille, die den Artikel zu verantworten hat, eine  Aufreisser/Eye-catcher brauchte#q...Wer würde einen Bericht über einen Fisch-Besatz denn sonst noch lesen?
Ich (Dorf-Kind) habe vor ca. 18 Jahren das Angeln  u.a. wieder angefangen, weil ich meinen Söhnen (Stadt-Kinder) in unserer "pazifistischen" Gesellschaft ein paar männliche Initiations-Riten bieten wollte. Als sie dann mal so 11-12 Jahre alt waren, fingen sie plötzlich an, nicht mehr mit zu wollen, weil sie es nicht mochten, dass Tiere (ihretwegen) sterben müssen...Ich fiel fast vom Glauben ab, dachte ich hätte diesbezügl. päd. versagt.
Lange Rede -kurzer Sinn: Der erste angelt inzwischen oft erfolgreicher als ich und die anderen beiden haben zu ihrer Neugier zurückgefunden und essen die Fische, die ich ihnen zubereite gerne- obwohl sie wissen, dass ich denen auf den Kopf schlug, damit was auf den Tisch kommt! Sorgsamer Umgang mit der Natur / der Beute ist per se ja auch nichts schlechtes und dass sich eine 12 Jährige mit der Herkunft ihres Essens auseinandersetzt auch nicht.... 
Zum drüber nachdenken das folgende "Gebet" -> ich denke , die waren noch deutlich näher an der Natur, als wir es je sein werden!

Indianisches Jagd-Gebet an den erlegten Hirsch: 
"Es tut mir leid, dass ich dich töten musste, kleiner Bruder. 
Aber ich brauche dein Fleisch, denn meine Kinder hungern. 
Vergib mir, kleiner Bruder. 
Ich will deinen Mut, deine Kraft  und deine Schönheit ehren . 
Sieh her, ich hänge dein Geweih an diesen Baum; 
jedesmal, wenn ich vorüberkomme, werde ich an dich denken und deinem Geist Ehre erweisen. 
Es tut mir leid, dass ich dich töten musste; vergib mir, kleiner Bruder.
 Sieh her, dir zum Gedenken rauche ich die Pfeife, verbrenne ich diesen Tabak".

Btw. als ich mich einmal über den Stierkampf in Spanien aufregte, meinte ein Freund ganz lapidar: " Ich wäre gerne so ein Stier- da hat man bis kurz vorm Ableben das schönste Leben: Ruhe vor der menschlichen Brut, bestes Fressen und ganz viel Freiheit!"
Es ist im Licht betrachtet also doch immer mal wieder eine Frage der Perspektive.|supergri


----------



## hirschkaefer (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Andal schrieb:


> Meine Generation, so sie denn auf dem Land groß wurde, hatte auch die Gelegenheit zu erleben, wie aus der quiekenden Sau dampfende Würste wurden. Schön wars und geschmeckt hat es unvergleichlich gut.



Hatten wir erst in diesem Jahr getan und ich muss sagen, die Wurst war wieder extrem lecker! Bringt auch nichts, wenn sich alle die Köpfe einrennen. Die einen mögen das, die anderen essen lieber was anderes. Ich denke, das ist so ein typisches Erste-Welt-Problem, in der es alles im Überfluß gibt. Wichtig für mich ist es, dass das Schwein ein glückliches Leben hatte.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Da hat doch das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Die Gelegenheit zu haben, zu sehen wo die Lebensmittel herkommen und wie das geht, ist ein paar Schuhe. Bestimmte Lebensmittel nicht essen zu wollen, warum auch immer, ist was ganz anderes.

Ich hatte durch meine dörfliche Herkunft auch die Gelegenheiten zu erleben, wie Brot gebacken, Kälber gezeugt, Bier gebraut wurde und so weiter und so fort. Darum behaupte ich auch ganz dreist, dass ich dadurch im Vorteil gegenüber dem bin, der alles nur aus zweiter Hand kennt. Dafür gibts aber auch Sachen, die andere erlebt haben und ich nicht. Ich halte mich aber nicht dafür berufen, Lehren zu verbreiten.

Wenn jemand, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, vegetarisch, vegan, oder sonst wie leben will, dann soll er das bitte von mir aus gerne machen. Aber er soll bitte möglichst den Mund geschlossen halten und aus seiner Präferenz keine Mission machen. Ich renne ja auch nicht mit hoch erhobener Salami durchs Dorf und skandiere dabei Parolen pro Fleischgenuss.

Ich schreibe keinem seine Mahlzeiten vor und ich erwarte aber auch, dass mir keiner ins Essen quatscht. Wer das nicht einsieht, darf sich einer gewissen sozialen Unverträglichkeit meinserseits aber sicher sein!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Wie kann man sich über sowas aufregen @Thomas?
Darf denn ein Kind keine Empathie haben?
Darf der Autor nicht zu dieser Thematik hinlenken?


Armes Kind. Noch nicht angekommen in der "realen" Welt...



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn jemand, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, vegetarisch, vegan, oder  sonst wie leben will, dann soll er das bitte von mir aus gerne machen.  Aber er soll bitte möglichst den Mund geschlossen halten und aus seiner  Präferenz keine Mission machen. Ich renne ja auch nicht mit hoch  erhobener Salami durchs Dorf und skandiere dabei Parolen pro  Fleischgenuss.




Irgendwie sind die opportunen Fleischesser immer lauter...


----------



## Andal (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Ich bin kein opportuner Fleischesser, ich mache es mutwillig, weil es mir schmeckt! #h


----------



## felix-k (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Andal schrieb:


> Da hat doch das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Die Gelegenheit zu haben, zu sehen wo die Lebensmittel herkommen und wie das geht, ist ein paar Schuhe. Bestimmte Lebensmittel nicht essen zu wollen, warum auch immer, ist was ganz anderes.
> 
> Ich hatte durch meine dörfliche Herkunft auch die Gelegenheiten zu erleben, wie Brot gebacken, Kälber gezeugt, Bier gebraut wurde und so weiter und so fort. Darum behaupte ich auch ganz dreist, dass ich dadurch im Vorteil gegenüber dem bin, der alles nur aus zweiter Hand kennt. Dafür gibts aber auch Sachen, die andere erlebt haben und ich nicht. Ich halte mich aber nicht dafür berufen, Lehren zu verbreiten.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich anders. Wenn ich sehe wo und wie manche "Lebensmittel" groß werden will ich die garnichtmehr essen. Das Problem ist wohl die Überproduktion. Zu viele wollen kein Geld mehr für ein vernünftiges Stück Fleisch zahlen und vor allem bestenfalls jeden Tag auf dem Teller haben.. Da können diverse Bewegungen ganz gut sein um der Problematik gegen zu steuern (gut ob das ein Problem ist liegt wieder im Auge des Betrachters. Ich sehe das zumindest so)
Es geht hier ja auch darum, dass skandiert wird Lehrer würden per se irgendwelche Gutmenschenmeinungen in Kinderköpfe sähen die realitätsfremd seien. Doch sehe ich weder im Bericht noch in der Aussage der kleinen Alina eine Grundlage für diese Diskussion.


----------



## strignatz (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn jemand, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, vegetarisch, vegan, oder sonst wie leben will, dann soll er das bitte von mir aus gerne machen. Aber er soll bitte möglichst den Mund geschlossen halten und aus seiner Präferenz keine Mission machen. Ich renne ja auch nicht mit hoch erhobener Salami durchs Dorf und skandiere dabei Parolen pro Fleischgenuss.
> 
> Ich schreibe keinem seine Mahlzeiten vor und ich erwarte aber auch, dass mir keiner ins Essen quatscht. Wer das nicht einsieht, darf sich einer gewissen sozialen Unverträglichkeit meinserseits aber sicher sein!




Sehe ich genau so!!

Ich frage mich eh immer, wieso Menschen die anders sind (Leben, denken, etc) oft meinen zu müssen, ihre Überzeugungen der ganzen Welt aufzwingen zu müssen. 
Ich finde es völlig in Ordnung wenn jeder sein Ding macht und meinetwegen auch seine Kinder so erzieht, aber sollen sie doch bitte den Rest der Welt in Ruhe lassen...


----------



## bobbl (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung.
> 
> Mein Opa war Jäger und hat mir bereits als Kind beigebracht, mir vor dem Töten jedes Tiers darüber im Klaren darüber zu werden, dass man damit unwiederbringlich Leben auslöscht.
> 
> Ich erwarte von Lehrern, dass sie den Kindern dieses Nachdenken vermitteln.



Völlig richtig.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Warum sollten Menschen anderer Leute Gepflogenheiten nicht kritisieren dürfen? Das ist wider der gesamten Menschheitsgeschichte!
Ein Veganer wird dich als Fleischesser auslachen, wenn du ihm was erzählen möchtest.
Alle! Aminosäuren kann man pflanzlich zu sich nehmen.
Dieses Ammenmärchen von Nährstoffmangel bei rein pflanzlicher Ernährung ist Werbung, die schon so tief in die Köpfe gesickert ist, dass Veganer als abstruse Spinner angesehn werden. Tagtäglich wird in Werbung suggeriert, wie wichtig tierisches Protein sein.

Jeder Mensch soll selber entscheiden.
Deswegen ist es absolut daneben die Ansichten von Kindern als realitätsfremd darzustellen und so dagegen zu wettern.

Hier wird nämlich eine Ansicht aufgedrückt!

Klar sollen Kinder wissen wie das läuft!
Aber die Empathie, auf der vll.  der Veganismus zum Grossteil fusst, als so lächerlich darzustellen?


----------



## D3rFabi (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

moin,

nachdem ich die ersten 3 seiten hier gelesen habe, bin ich fast vom glauben abgefallen. offensichtlich haben sich dort ein paar der ganz schlimmen politisch bestenfalls halbgar gebildeten populisten, die auch gerne mal angeln gehen, getroffen. was dort für sachen stehen, die von anderen noch bejubelt werden, ist ja wirklich erstaunlich. eigentlich ist es auch eher belustigend. 
man möchte meinen, in dem artikel wäre die "alternative lebensweise" (als welche gerne alle nonkonformistischen lebensideen zusammengefasst werden) und deren propagierung vor heranwachsenden verherrlichend zur schau gestellt worden? Hmm. eher nicht so. Wirklich lustig ist es dann aber, zu sehen, wie schnell sich die aggression vom vermeintlichen gutmenschentum auf die junge elterngeneration bis hin zu frauen im allgemeinen wandelte. nebenbei noch derbst sexistische sprüche. hehe. kann man sich wieder ein bisschen mehr vorm spiegel freuen, ist er wieder ein stück länger geworden?
und alles nur, weil ein mädel traurig ist, wenn fische gegessen werden und der lehrer (natürlich ungegendert!!!) sie nicht gleich 3 tage in den luftabschneider steckt. I like!
und übermorgen gehen wieder 20.000 vollidioten auf die straße und haben angst? woher das kommt, weiss ich jetzt :m

habt euch lieb


----------



## Wogner Sepp (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Guter Mann, Fabi!
Leider wirst du jetzt gebannt...


----------



## felix-k (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Hahaha ich schmeiß mich weg ;D Netter post, Fabi!


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



strignatz schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so!!
> 
> Ich frage mich eh immer, wieso Menschen die anders sind (Leben, denken, etc) oft meinen zu müssen, ihre Überzeugungen der ganzen Welt aufzwingen zu müssen.



Das ist übrigens meistens die Eigenschaft von Menschen der extrem toleranten Sorte...


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin kein opportuner Fleischesser, ich mache es mutwillig, weil es mir schmeckt! #h



so richtig mit voller Absicht ???


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Hallo, ich find es auch schade das hier ein 12 jähriges Kind keine Emphtie für einen Fisch haben darf. Auch habe ich den Eindruck das die Leute die hier schreiben den Bericht gar nicht bis zum Ende gelesen haben sondern nur dem Mod nachplappern. Um es mal klarzustellen, die Kinder essen gerne Fisch und die Lehrerinnen haben keine Doppelnamen.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Wogner Sepp (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Klassisches AB-Eigentor#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

was redet ihr da ??
 selbstverständlich darf ein 12 jähriges Kind Empathie empfinden und auch zeigen...
 Es geht hier um die Lehrer und Lehrerinnen, die ihr Lehramt für ihre persönlichen ideologischen Ansichten missbrauchen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es geht hier um die Lehrer und Lehrerinnen, die ihr Lehramt für ihre persönlichen ideologischen Ansichten missbrauchen.



Und wo wird das im Artikel ersichtlich?|uhoh:


----------



## Andal (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin kein opportuner Fleischesser, ich mache es mutwillig, weil es mir schmeckt! #h





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so richtig mit voller Absicht ???



Aber sowas von mit voller Absicht. Der Genuß von einem schönen Stück Fleisch ist für mein Lebensgefühl nicht täglich zwingend, aber dennoch insgesammt unverzichtbar.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber sowas von mit voller Absicht. Der Genuß von einem schönen Stück Fleisch ist für mein Lebensgefühl nicht täglich zwingend, aber dennoch insgesammt unverzichtbar.



Artgerechte Ernährung.#6


----------



## D3rFabi (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Und wo wird das im Artikel ersichtlich?|uhoh:



das würde ich auch gerne wissen?! vielleicht ist das ja nur eine generelle aussage. wenns so ist: ich bin gegen robbenklopperei in kanada. echt jetzt.

grüße


----------



## Wogner Sepp (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

BILD dir deine Meinung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



D3rFabi schrieb:


> bin gegen robbenklopperei in kanada. echt jetzt.
> 
> grüße


Auch wieder ein gutes Beispiel für die (auch und gerade mediale (Bild)) Gutmenscherei, wenns um liebe Tierchen geht (ich bin auf Seite der Menschen, davon ab...).

Ich bin da klar auf Seiten der Innuit, welche durch allgemeine Gutmenschen-Pelzächtung einer der wenigen wirklichen Einkommensquellen (Robbenjagd/Pelzvermarktung) beraubt und dadurch mit massenhaft in Alkoholismus getrieben wurden..

Statt ein Siegel für deren Pelze einzuführen und Handel damit zu erlauben und am besten zu fördern.

Eine Lehrerin wird da wie eine Journalistin eher auf Brigitte Bardot (die sicher nicht wegen ihrem mangelnde Einkommen wie Innuit zum saufen kommen musste) und ihren hehren Kampf gegen Pelze verweisen - mir wäre da die Vermittlung der anderen Sichtweise (Menschen sind Fleischesser, alles von einem Tier sollte möglichst verwertet werden) aber viel lieber und ehrlicher als das geheuchelte Gutmenschentum..

Bei den ganzen Medien und "Bildung" beherrschenden Großstadtnatur- und tierschützern und den aus dieser Generation stammenden Lehrern und Schreibern wird das aber wohl ein Traum bleiben..

Dann lieber sich entschuldigen dafür, wenn man Fleisch essen will etc......

Davon ab:
Wer so tierempathisch denkt, sollte nicht selber angeln und damit noch unnötigt ein Tier mehr quälen.
Sondern sich aus der vorhandenen Quelle bereits für Menschen getöteter Tiere zum Essen bedienen, statt weiteres unempathisches Tierleid beim Angeln zu produzieren..


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> das Problem ist doch nicht die Aussage der 12 Jährigen#d. Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass die Journaille, die den Artikel zu verantworten hat, eine  Aufreisser/Eye-catcher brauchte#q


Dann schreib ich´s eben nochmal, was ich schon  in #56 schrieb: Die Meinung einer 12 Jährigen in allen Ehren- aber da wird etwas überbewertet...
Mädchen in dem Alter spielen mit Puppen, haben erste Freunde und träumen von Pony-Höfen.
Journaillen machen aus Nebensätzen Headlines...
Wer also ist der Auslöser der Diskussion?


----------



## D3rFabi (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wieder ein gutes Beispiel für die (auch und gerade mediale (Bild)) Gutmenscherei, wenns um liebe Tierchen geht (ich bin auf Seite der Menschen, davon ab...).
> 
> Ich bin da klar auf Seiten der Innuit, welche durch allgemeine Gutmenschen-Pelzächtung einer der wenigen wirklichen Einkommensquellen (Robbenjagd/Pelzvermarktung) beraubt und dadurch mit massenhaft in Alkoholismus getrieben wurden..
> 
> ...



thomas, bitte hör auf. das kannst du nicht ernst meinen |uhoh: |uhoh: 
bitte lies doch noch mal aufmerksam die vorherigen posts während ich jetzt meinen kopf rhythmisch gegen die nächste wand schlage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



> Wer also ist der Auslöser der Diskussion?


Dass dies ein weiteres Beispiel dafür ist, wie "dank" Bildung und Journaille (wozu ich mich ja auch zählen lassen muss) solche Aussagen wie von dem Mädel als ganz normal angesehen und nicht nur nicht hinterfragt, sondern als (grundsätzlich) positiv dargestellt und gefördert werden (geht ja um liebe Tierchen, nicht um Menschen), das war für mich der Auslöser, dazu zu schreiben.


----------



## dreampike (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Zitat Thomas:
"Wer so tierempathisch denkt, sollte nicht selber angeln und damit noch unnötigt ein Tier mehr quälen.
Sondern sich aus der vorhandenen Quelle bereits für Menschen getöteter  Tiere zum Essen bedienen, statt weiteres unempathisches Tierleid beim  Angeln zu produzieren.."

Es soll Menschen geben, die wissen, dass nichts im Leben nur gut oder nur schlecht ist. Sie haben gelernt, das solche Widersprüchlichkeiten vorkommen und zu inneren Ambivalenzen führen. Und sie können damit gut umgehen. Andere können das offensichtlich nicht, da ist alles entweder schwarz oder weiss.

Ich stehe im Sommer mit dem Aquariumkescher an den Restwasserpfützen der Isar nach einem Hochwasser und versuche soviel Fischbrut wie möglich zu retten. Und ich gehe im gleichen Fluss zum Fischen, fange einen Fisch und bringe ihn um. Und es ist beides ok. 

Es sollte uns bewusst sein, dass wir durch das Angeln den Fischen Leid zufügen. Und es mit dem notwendigen Respekt für die Kreatur und mit Demut für die Natur trotzdem tun!

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Fische können leiden und sind sich selbst und ihrer Existenz bewusst und können abstrahieren (was alles zum individuellen Leiden notwendig ist)?

Man lernt nie aus - ich denke immer noch, die reagieren instinktiv auf äußere Reize und Reaktionen..

Schon dieses Denken des "Leidens" von dazu hirnaufbaumäßig nicht mal ansatzweise befähigter "niederer" Tierarten wie Fischen ist ein rein vergutmenschlichtes, das zeigt, wie diese Propaganda bereits verfangen hat.

Übrigens sind auch Pflanzen zu Reaktionen und Kommunikation fähig, die leiden dann sicher auch  - man sollte am besten einfach das Atmen einstellen, damit nimmt man den lieben Tieren und Pflanzen auch nur Luft weg.. 

Und Respekt vor Natur und Kreatur hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun (im Gegenteil in meinen Augen), dass man Tiere vermenschlicht und natürliches menschliches Tun verteufelt.

Und dagegen werd ich immer anschreiben und das weiterhin tun...


----------



## Fishstalker (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Meine Güte! Viele Kinder finden es einfach traurig, wenn Tiere getötet werden, das ist nunmal so. Aus dieser Meldung gleich den Untergang des Abendlandes und die Verteufelung der angeblichen kollektiv manipulierenden "grünen-gutmenschen" Lehrerschaft abzuleiten ist doch ein wenig lächerlich


----------



## bobbl (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Thomas, was für eine Äußerung würdest du dir von einem 12 jährigen Mädchen wünschen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Vom Mädel?
Nix, war ja nur der Aufhänger für das von mir Geschriebene, die kann nun wirklich nix dafür, war aber auch nie mein Punkt.

Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass die Lehrer da klarmachen, dass man nicht traurig sein muss beim Fisch essen und dass die Schreiberin des Artikels das auch veröffentlicht hätte..

Das Mädel kann nun wirklich nix dafür (was ich aber auch ausgeführt habe), dass wir es in Medien und Bildungssystem mit naturfernen, die ganze Natur und Tiere vermenschlichenden Meinungsführerschaft einer "Elite"zu tun haben, die sich das leisten kann. 

Denen wünsch ich allen mal so nen Kohldampf, dass sie sich (nur) über ihre nächsten Kalorien Gedanken machen und nicht darüber, ob man bei der Kalorienzufuhr bestimmter Herkunft traurig sein muss...


----------



## dreampike (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Hallo Thomas, 

ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass *ich* hier etwas verteufele. *Alina* auch nicht und ihr *Lehrer *ebensowenig. Das scheint in diesem Fall eher Deine Domäne zu sein. Nämlich Leute zu verteufeln, die ihre Gefühle beschreiben, wenn sie ein Lebewesen töten. 


Wolfgang


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Bitte richtig lesen im Artikel:
Nicht, wenn sie ein Lebewesen töten (da könnte ich noch mit, kann, will und muss nicht jeder), sondern wenn sie bereits getötete Lebewesen essen (sollen/dürfen/müssen)..


----------



## derangler89 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Also zum Artikel: 
Ich studiere derzeit Biologie in Rostock und es ist teilweise erschreckend wie weltfremd besonders meine Mitstudenten sind. Da hat man teilweise in Kursen 20% hardcore-Veganer und dazu kommen noch die "normalen" Vegetarier, die auch kein Fleisch/Fisch essen, weil die Tiere ja "leiden" würden, wenn man sie isst. Dass man anständig mit Tieren umgeht sollte selbstverständlich sein und Massentierhaltung nur um Preise zu drücken muss nicht sein. Jedoch ist es einfach unverzichtbar Natur nachhaltig zu nutzen. Und dazu gehört dann neben der Aufzucht auch der Verzehr von Tieren, ohne ihnen unnötig Leid zuzufügen. Dieses sollte in erster Linie von der Familie, in zweiter von der Schule beigebracht werden. Wenn nun aber Leute in Städten aufwachsen ohne jeglichen Bezug zur Natur ist der einzige Bezug zur Natur RTL&Co. Und da wird dann nur auf die emotionale Schiene gesetzt und eine weltfremde "Tierschutz"-Ideologie. 

Wenn man das weiter spinnt sollte man am ende keine Tiere mehr züchten, weil sie ja leiden und gegessen werden könnten. Dann wird auch der Tierarzt, der den totkranken Hund einschläfert zum Mörder, weil er dem Tier Schaden zufügt. Dann wird am Ende der Mensch zum Feindbild, der die Natur eigentlich nachhaltig schützen will, um sie zu nutzen.
Die gleichen Leute die das dann sagen trinken dann aber Soja-Milch und Tofu, was aus Vernost verschifft wird und sie es sich hier nur leisten können, weil Mensch und Natur dort gleichermaßen ausgebeutet werden. 

Das wirklich schlimme an der ganzen Sache ist aber, dass diese Leute dann ihren Studienabschluss in der Tasche haben und ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil in irgendwelchen Ministerien landen wird und evtl Gesetze mitschreibt und ihre weltfremde ideologische Richtung verabschiedet werden.


Zum Thema Schmerzempfinden (Leid ist einfach ein falsches Wort weil es meistens einfach nur das Selbstmitleid des Betrachters darstellt) von Fischen:
Wie alle Lebewesen reagieren Fische wie auch Menschen auf Reize. Fische haben andere Schmerzrezeptoren als Menschen und nehmen somit Verletzungen anders wahr. Alles andere ist reine Spekulation. Viel mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. 
Aber Leid ist das doch nicht. Wenn man sich als Mensch das Knie aufschlägt tut das weh, aber man leidet nicht. Wenn sich nun ein Kind ein Knie aufschlägt tut dem das nicht mehr weh als einem Erwachsenen. Der Erwachsene kennt nur schon den Schmerz und wird davon nicht überrascht. 
Leiden tut doch nur der, der glaubt heulen zu müssen, weil ein anderer heult. Oder halt weil er glaubt zu wissen, dass ein Tier leidet. Und das sollte derjenige lieber mit seinem Psychiater besprechen und bitte nicht nach außen tragen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Thomas, was echauffierst Du Dich denn so?
Es war doch schon immer so, dass reisserische Medien (wie die Blöd-Zeitung) mit solchen Headlines Meinungsmache zu betreiben versuchten. Dass eine an und für sich so harmlose Äusserung einer 12 Jährigen zu einer solchen Diskussion führt, na ja...
Wenn Du Probleme mit dem Bildungssystem hast, kannst Du doch nicht eine ganze Zunft wegen einer Zeitungs-Notiz verdammen. Oder weißt Du wirklich, dass der Lehrer / die Lehrerin dieser Aktion so welt- und naturfern ist wie hier gemutmaßt wird? Vielleicht  wars ja gerade das Gegenteil und es sollte aufgezeigt werden wo unser Essen herkommt?!
Ich gehöre dieser Berufsgruppe NICHT an, weiß aber von einigen, dass sie ganz bodenständig denken und handeln können...
Stell Dir andererseits mal vor, was los wäre, wenn so ein Schulmeisterlein die Klasse zu einer Hausschlachtung mitschleppen würde (rein hypothetisch- gibts ja nicht mehr, zumind.in Ba-Wü)? Die Mamas der ärgsten Blagen würden ihn geteert und gefedert vors Stadttor jagen |uhoh:|gr:#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



derangler89 schrieb:


> Das wirklich schlimme an der ganzen Sache ist aber, dass diese Leute dann ihren Studienabschluss in der Tasche haben und ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil in irgendwelchen Ministerien landen wird und evtl Gesetze mitschreibt und ihre weltfremde ideologische Richtung verabschiedet werden.


Oder Lehrer/innen, die das der  näxten Generation dann wieder beibringen, womit sich der Kreis wieder schliesst..
;-))

Ansonsten geh ich zu hundert Prozent mit Dir mit.
Danke.


----------



## wilhelm (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Ich mag Fische und es macht mich traurig, weil die ja gegessen werden.

Neeeeiiiiin#q#q so darfst du nicht fühlen das ist ja Gutmenschentum!!!!

 Also Thomas bei aller Liebe daraus ein derartiges Fass auf zu machen ist schon heftig. Und dann auch noch die ganzen Grundschullehrerinnen mi#ct Doppelnamen.#c

 Vorurteile, Vorurteile, Schubladendenken.

 Aber wie du sagtest hast du ja keine Kinder??
 Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat..............

 #cBin etwas erstaunt über dich aber nichts für ungut.#c


----------



## Sharpo (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Was Thomas doch sagen will, es ist alles eine Sache der Erziehung.
Wenn dieses Kind so erzogen wäre den Fisch als Lebensmittel zu sehen und nicht als ein putziges Tierchen..
Denn diese Reaktion würde es garantiert nicht bei einer Ratte oder Maus zeigen.
Menschen die von solchen Lebensmittel abhängig sind, sehen halt nicht das putzige süsse arme Tierchen. Da ist es Nahrung zum Überleben.

Die Reaktion des Kindes ist in unserer Zivilisation sicherlich "normal". Wäre aber nicht so ausgefallen wenn es eine Ratte aus der Kanalisation gewesen wäre.  
Oder ne Spinne.  

Unsere Zivilisation baut gewisse Zustände zu gewissen Tieren auf. 
Die guten: Hund, Katze, Pferd  etc.
Die bösen: Ratte, Maus, Spinne etc.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

So langsam driftet die Sache ins Unerträgliche ab: Jetzt sind es die Eltern?
Nochmal : 12 jährige Mädchen ticken anders als erwachsene Angel-Männer!
Und der Fisch ist im Lebend-Zustand ein Tier -> erst nach der Schlachtung ein Lebensmittel!

@Wilhelm:#6 danke,|good:


----------



## wilhelm (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Sharpo, warum sollen Kinder kein Mitgefühl auch für "Nahrungstiere "haben?
 Genau das ist ein Teil der Erziehung hier genau hinzusehen und zu eigenen Werten zu kommen.
 Und das was Thomas tut ist nach meiner Meinung so nicht in Ordnung.

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## derangler89 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



> Also Thomas bei aller Liebe daraus ein derartiges Fass auf zu machen ist schon heftig. Und dann auch noch die ganzen Grundschullehrerinnen mit Doppelnamen.



Also wer sich darüber aufregt, dass sich jemand über etwas anderes aufregt hat meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres zu tun.
Der Punkt ist doch der, dass es ein Beispiel für etwas ist, was generell in der Gesellschaft an vielen Ecken falsch läuft. Und dass man das, als Leiter eines Internetforums, mal als Aufhänger nimmt um eine Diskussion anzustoßen, ist doch vollkommen legitim. Das hier ist ja auch schließlich keine Diskussion bei der man sich permanent politisch korrekt äußern muss. Ich denke mal hier schwirren nicht so viele Politiker rum. 

Alles andere ist belanglose Erbsenzählerei.


----------



## Sharpo (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> So langsam driftet die Sache ins Unerträgliche ab: Jetzt sind es die Eltern?
> Nochmal : 12 jährige Mädchen ticken anders als erwachsene Angel-Männer!
> Und der Fisch ist im Lebend-Zustand ein Tier -> erst nach der Schlachtung ein Lebensmittel!
> 
> @Wilhelm:#6 danke,|good:



Sie ticken so wie eine Gesellschaft sie erzieht.

War dies ein Plädoyer für C&R von der Kurzen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Nicht aus jedem Furz einen Fackelzug machen...daß Mädel ist mit seiner Einstellung doch sogar repräsentativ für locker, sagen wir 1/4 der Mitglieder hier-die macht es nämlich auch traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werde.:m

Gab es hier nicht sogar einen Kondolenztrööt für ein entschlafenes Wasserschwein?|kopfkrat


----------



## HRO1961 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Sharpo, warum sollen Kinder kein Mitgefühl auch für "Nahrungstiere "haben?
> Genau das ist ein Teil der Erziehung hier genau hinzusehen und zu eigenen Werten zu kommen.
> Und das was Thomas tut ist nach meiner Meinung so nicht in Ordnung.
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm



Ich bin voll Deiner Meinung. Was ist denn dort geschehen. Ein kleines Mädchen hat ihre Emotionen formuliert und ihre Tierliebe zum Ausdruck gebracht. Gut so.

Das Denken und die Einstellung zur Realität ändert sich oftmals im Laufe des Lebens. Und das kleine Kind, dass - verständlicherweise - noch geweint hat, als im Kino Bambis Mutter erschossen wurde, wird wahrscheinlich irgendwann mal Freude am Rehrücken haben oder gar Jäger werden. Laßt die Kinder Kinder sein.
Die hier auf dem Trööt teilweise tendenziellen und klischeehaften Äußerungen verstehe ich nicht. Ich verstehe eigentlich den ganzen Trööt nicht.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denen wünsch ich allen mal so nen Kohldampf, dass sie sich (nur) über ihre nächsten Kalorien Gedanken machen und nicht darüber, ob man bei der Kalorienzufuhr bestimmter Herkunft traurig sein muss...



Ehm ja, ich fang erst garnicht an....


Wer sich blamieren wollte, hat es getan.
Wer sich aufregen wollte hats auch geschafft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



derangler89 schrieb:


> Also wer sich darüber aufregt, dass sich jemand über etwas anderes aufregt hat meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres zu tun.
> Der Punkt ist doch der, dass es ein Beispiel für etwas ist, was generell in der Gesellschaft an vielen Ecken falsch läuft. Und dass man das, als Leiter eines Internetforums, mal als Aufhänger nimmt um eine Diskussion anzustoßen, ist doch vollkommen legitim. Das hier ist ja auch schließlich keine Diskussion bei der man sich permanent politisch korrekt äußern muss. Ich denke mal hier schwirren nicht so viele Politiker rum.
> 
> Alles andere ist belanglose Erbsenzählerei.


Danke, Du hasts verstanden..........


----------



## Grizzl (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Was ist denn jetzt so schlimm an dieser Äußerung.

Es handelt sich a) um ein Mädchen b) um ein junges Mädchen
Das ist ein Kind in der Entwicklungsphase.

Das Lehrprogramm zu kritisieren ist auch Mist. Wichtige von unwichtigen Themen die im Lehrprogramm stehen zu unterscheiden ist ebenso Schwachsinn. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass derartige Inhalte an Schulen gelehrt werden sollen. Dafür gibt es später Wahlfächer die das Interesse des Schülers wiederspiegeln. Später das Abi / Studium.
Und ein Mädchen wird sicherlich nichts "ekliges" mit Fischen aussuchen.

Jetzt so einen Shitstorm zu starten ist lächerlich angesichts, der Fakten.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt so schlimm an dieser Äußerung.
> 
> Es handelt sich a) um ein Mädchen b) um ein junges Mädchen
> Das ist ein Kind in der Entwicklungsphase.




Dass sie nicht so wie Thomas denkt und weiters die Schule ihr das nicht in den Kopf gehämmert hat#6


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke, Du hasts verstanden..........


|kopfkratÄhem und wir anderen sind dumme Erbsenzähler, die´s nicht verstehen?
#cNaja, es ist Samstag Abend und der VfB hat verloren und ...
...aber lassen wir das!


----------



## Andal (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |Naja, es ist Samstag Abend und der *VfB hat verloren* und ...
> ...aber lassen wir das!



Also so wie immer. :q


----------



## HRO1961 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



derangler89 schrieb:


> Also wer sich darüber aufregt, dass sich jemand über etwas anderes aufregt hat meiner Meinung nach nichts besseres zu tun.
> Den Satz musst du mal erklären.#d
> Der Punkt ist doch der, dass es ein Beispiel für etwas ist, was generell in der Gesellschaft an vielen Ecken falsch läuft.
> Isses eben nicht.
> ...



Grüsse von der Ostsee


----------



## kreuzass (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Ich führe zu dieser Thematik einfach ein Beispiel ein, welche ich selbst leider erleben musste und das auch noch in einer Arbeitsvertraglichen Bindung, wo man (sprich ich) sich halt nicht so einfach verpissen kann und dementsprechend dem Terror solcher Menschen ausgesetzt ist.

Eines Tages in einer Mittagspause bin ich in den Hinterhof gegangen, um dort meine Zeit zu verbringen. Die Sonne war voll auf turn und wurde dementsprechend genossen.
Vögel waren am Start und haben sich hier und dort herumgetrieben und selbstverständlich gänzlich unbeeindruckt gezeigt, dass etwa 2m neben ihnen jemand dies und das tut (Stadtvögel).
Auch eine Krähe war hier unterwegs und hat sich kurzenhand in den - ich nenne ihn so - Müllkeller verzogen (neugierig, hungrig vielleicht auch).

Ich stand direkt neben der Treppe und habe das Schauspiel beobachtet.

Irgendwann wollte die Krähe ja auch wieder aus dem Keller raus und dazu muss sie über die Treppe. Ich bin natürlich neugierig stehen geblieben und die Krähe kam Stück für Stück immer näher. Ich habe mich natürlich möglichst ruhig verhalten, damit sie ohne Verschreckung an mir vorbei und dann davonfliegen kann. Ich war natürlich auch neigierig, ob sie sich dann letztenendes auch traut (muss sie ja...)...

Da ging die Tür auf und meine ehemalige Cheffin stand vor mir:
"Tu' dem Vogel blos nichts!!!"

Was ich dann letztenendes gedacht habe, werde ich hier nicht äußern.


Wichtig sei noch folgende Info:
Die Frau macht halt auch noch andere Dinge bzw. lässt diese geflissentlich zu, welche in einem absoluten Kontrast zu der getätigten Aussage stehen.

Lebensmüde nenne ich solche Leute.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Diese Geschichte ändert natürlich alles.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denen wünsch ich allen mal so nen Kohldampf, dass sie sich (nur) über ihre nächsten Kalorien Gedanken machen und nicht darüber, ob man bei der Kalorienzufuhr bestimmter Herkunft traurig sein muss...



Jetzt doch.

Wir, mit unseren Wohlstandsplauzen, haben den Luxus uns das aussuchen zu können. Wer in der unsrigen Welt von "Kalorienzufuhr" schreibt, dabei die Welthungermoral von Dankbarkeit heranzieht und anderen Leuten Hunger wünscht, um einem substanzlosen Hirngespinst Ausdruck zu verleihen, hat wohl etwas die Kontrolle verloren...


----------



## wilhelm (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Hallo Kreuzass, was hat denn das jetzt mit einem 12 jährigem Mädchen zu tun was eben Mitleid mit Fischen hat?????#c#d|uhoh:
 Warum wird nicht der Zeitungsartikel in Ruhe gelesen?
 Und warum muss man immer in solche Verhaltensweisen gerade durch uns ( der ein oder andere) so viel negatives hineingedeutet werden?
 Ich bitte zu bedenken das es sich um die Aussage eines Kindes handelt.

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Purist (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Warum wird nicht der Zeitungsartikel in Ruhe gelesen?



Tun wir das nicht? 
Da dürfen Schüler Seeforellen besetzen, werden dabei noch von einem Fischer und einem Fachberater für Fischerei informiert. Dann erklärt eine 12 jährige kollektiv für die gesamte Klasse, dass es sie traurig mache, dass Fische gegessen werden, obwohl sie bei angeblich allen, am liebsten in Fischstäbchenform, auf dem Tisch landen.
Das Ganze läuft unter einem durchaus lobenswertem Motto, dass man Kindern die Natur näher bringen müsste.

Wer versagt hier eigentlich wo, wenn es Ziel sein soll, den Kindern die Realität der Natur zu zeigen? Wahrscheinlich hätte man den Schülern neben dem Besatz von Jungfischen auch einmal zeigen sollen, wie man eine Seeforelle tötet und ausnimmt. Klingt banal, wäre der Natur und Realität aber deutlich näher gekommen als einen Besatz mitzuerleben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Purist schrieb:


> Wer versagt hier eigentlich wo, wenn es Ziel sein soll, den Kindern die Realität der Natur zu zeigen? Wahrscheinlich hätte man den Schülern neben dem Besatz von Jungfischen auch einmal zeigen sollen, wie man eine Seeforelle tötet und ausnimmt. Klingt banal, wäre der Natur und Realität aber deutlich näher gekommen als einen Besatz mitzuerleben.


Danke, verstanden............


----------



## kreuzass (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo Kreuzass, was hat denn das jetzt mit einem 12 jährigem Mädchen zu tun was eben Mitleid mit Fischen hat?????#c#d|uhoh:
> Warum wird nicht der Zeitungsartikel in Ruhe gelesen?
> Und warum muss man immer in solche Verhaltensweisen gerade durch uns ( der ein oder andere) so viel negatives hineingedeutet werden?
> Ich bitte zu bedenken das es sich um die Aussage eines Kindes handelt.
> ...



Hallo Wilhelm,
im ersten Augenblick augenscheinlich nichts. Auf den zweiten auf jeden Fall. Und ja, ich habe den Artikel gelesen.


"Und warum muss man immer in solche Verhaltensweisen gerade durch uns (  der ein oder andere) so viel negatives hineingedeutet werden?" 

Nunja, weil eben eine solch unbedachte Aussage eines heranwachsenden Kindes durchaus eine gewisse Elterliche ideologische Einstellung erahnen lässt. Schließlich sind es letztenendes immer die Ziehtiere, welche die Herde anführen und wenn diese auf einen Abgrund zusteuert, dann läuft sie auch die Klippe runter...
Wenn soetwas dann auch noch gesellschaftlich gefördert, forciert und gewünscht ist, lässt dies doch zumindest eine Art Ruck erahnen, welcher sicherlich legitim ist und seine Daseinberechtigung hat, jedoch auch ein gewisses Gefahrenpotential bietet. Das auch völlig unabhängig von meinem Standpunkt als Angler. Nein sogar eher als Standpunkt eines Mitglieds dieser Gesellschaft, welche sich lachenden Ausdruckes mit Wonne vor die Wand fahren möchte (denn Menschen mit derartigen Ideologien sind auch nicht dumm und passen sich dementsprechend an. Kommen ergo sogar an gesellschaftlich neuralgische Führungspositionen heran und verwenden diese für ihre Zwecke.) Letztenendes hat das Ganze auch ein wenig mit Gruppenpsychologie und  Gruppendynamik zu tun (auch bei uns). Und der Mensch ist nun einmal ein  Herdentier.

Nunja, so wollte ich nur ein passendes Beispiel dazu anführen, welches die eigentliche Grundproblematik und damit auch die Symptome sehr gut beschreibt.

Klar, die Lütsche wird früher oder später auf eigenen Beinen stehen und die Welt mit offenen Armen empfangen, ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen und ihre Schlüsse daraus ziehen und hoffentlich nicht die Augen vor der Realtität verschließen.
Da gehe ich mit dir konform und halte es in dem Falle durchaus auch für angebracht dort zunächst von einer positiven Entwicklung auszugehen. Alles andere wäre nicht fair und auch unangebracht. Jedoch lässt der Artikel einen gewissen Interpretationsspielraum, welcher nicht ohne Grund vorhanden ist. So soll er doch letztenendes eben auch so eine Diskusion zulassen und auch fördern.

Was die Lütsche da letztenendes mit zu tun hat, geht mir dann wieder nicht in die Birne. Ihre Aussage ist in dem Sinne doch lediglich der Anstoß, nicht das Übel.

Grüße zurück


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (14. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Also ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben , wieso muss das der Lehrer schuld sein ?? 

Vllt. kommt es auch aus dem Elternhaus ?? 
Sie ist 12 .. Mein Gott da sagt doch jeder mal was unüberlegtes ?? 

Ich versteh es nicht ..

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Da bin ich gerne mal traurig.http://www.ichkoche.at/kaerntna-laxn-in-rosmarinbutter-kaerntner-seeforelle-rezept-3952


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Ich hab auch nicht alles gelesen..... sehe aber Tendenzen wohin die Reise geht. Egal ob in der Schule oder zu Hause - immer mehr Kinder denken, dass Chicken MC Nuggets auf Bäumen wachsen und das Meer voller Fischstäbchen ist. Die Verniedlichung der Tierwelt mag in jungen Jahren noch okey sein. Aber wer etwas weiter denkt, hat mit den Kindern von heute die Tierrechtler von morgen....nachdem die gemerkt haben, dass Nuggets doch nicht auf Bäumen wachsen und auch Fischstäbchen nicht goldgelb aus dem Meer kommen, wird das negative gleich auf den Angler gemünzt....


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Schwiegervater, Schwiegermutter und 2 Schwägerinnen sind Lehrer bzw. Lehrerinnen, im ernst! Was habe ich mir da nur angelacht?! |kopfkrat

Aber seit meiner Schulzeit weiß ich das Lehrer alles wissen, alles können und sogar durch Wände schauen können!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nicht aus jedem Furz einen Fackelzug machen...daß Mädel ist mit seiner Einstellung doch sogar repräsentativ für locker, sagen wir 1/4 der Mitglieder hier-die macht es nämlich auch traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werde.:m
> 
> Gab es hier nicht sogar einen Kondolenztrööt für ein entschlafenes Wasserschwein?|kopfkrat



Armer Benson. Und der wurde noch nicht einmal verspeist - bzw. wie bei seinen Schwarten angemessen - als Vollwertkost den Hühnern gereicht. 

Btw - nutzloser Trööt. #h


----------



## Knispel (15. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article4256666/England-trauert-um-seinen-dicksten-Karpfen.html

und hier seine Lebensgeschichte - sogar auf Wiki :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benson_(Karpfen)

ich glaube wenn ich tot bin, wird nicht so ein Zirkus veranstaltet ....


----------



## daci7 (15. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Nach dem ich hier drei Seiten überflogen hab muss ich mich ernsthaft fragen: Hat denn hier irgendjemand den Artikel gelesen?
Ein 12(!) jähriges Madchen macht ne Aussage - diese wurde bereits von der Presse ohne Kontext abgedruckt, wird hier von Thomas nochmal aus dem Kontext genommen und führt dann zu einem Shitstorm über die "Birkenstock und Doppelnamen-tragende Gutmenschen Lehrerin". 
Meine Meinung dazu: Eine Lehrerin die solche Meinungen im Unterricht nicht zulässt hat im Schulsystem nichts verloren - es geht eben nicht darum Meinungen zu formen, sondern Meinungsbildung zu fördern. Weiter kann ich inhaltlich nichts mehr sagen, da es eben keinen Inhalt gab...
Bei all diesem chauvinistischen Bullshit fragt man sich wirklich ob der Verstand mancher User und Admins weiter geht als sie pinkeln können.
Es macht mich traurig, wenn Leute sich ihre Meinung aufgrund von Unwissen und Vorurtailen bilden und noch nicht einmal daran interessiert sind sich zu bilden.


----------



## lute (15. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

als angler bin ich aufgewachsen, von Generation  zu Generation wurde das hobby bei uns weitergegeben. das töten, zerlegen und essen war bestandteil dieser lehre. trotzdem, habe ich als kleiner junge mitleid mit dem fisch gehabt, dennoch habe ich diesen getötet und gegessen. ich hatte nicht nur Mitleid bei fischen. so habe ich als kleiner bub wenn es stark geregnet hat, würme aus den pfützen gezogen und umgesetzt.  mein bruder ebenso, er hat heute noch mitleid mit dem wurm, wenn er diesen auf den haken zieht. trotzdem tut er es.
ich denke, dass es sich hierbei um völlig normale menschliche emotionen handelt. eine manipulation von lehrkräften oder anderen menschen aus dem umfeld, halte ich in diesem falle für weit her geholt, wenn auch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

@Daci,
ja, ich hab den Artikel gelesen (auch wenn meine Formulierung "headline" was anderes vermuten lässt) und stimme Dir absolut zu! Da wurde das Zitat einer 12 Jährigen missbraucht um über ganze Gruppen herzufallen, die in das "Feindbild" gut verkörpern. Auf diese Form der Aufgeilerei möchte man verzichten...

Zit. Wogner Sepp:"Wer sich blamieren wollte, hat es getan.
Wer sich aufregen wollte hats auch geschafft."

@lute,
|good: !


----------



## Rheinglück67 (15. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Gelehrt wurde mir das in Deutschland Fischerei Genossenschaften sind, wir eine Kulturgesellschaft sind und das Fisch in unseren Gewässern zur Verwertung entnommen werden darf. Ich verwerte meinen gefangenen Fisch wenn möglich zum eigenen Verzehr ansonsten gebe ich Ihn wohlwollend lebend zurück in diese Kulturgesellschaft. Gerne ältere ausgewachsene Tiere (Prachtexemplare) die beste Vermehrungsraten, Gene geben. Wir schauen uns mal sinnvolle Wachstumsraten an! Was machen wir mit unserm Fleisch?. Hühnchen, Puter, Schwein, Rind. Nur mal um wenige zu nennen. Hobby - Angler sind keine kommerzeilen Fischindustieanlagen. Auch zahlen wir sehr viel Geld um das bisschen Fisch als Hobby fangen zu dürfen. Dieses Geld wird dann großteil genutz um der Natur heißt dem Fischbestand zu dienen. Kauft Fisch in Eurem Hofladen! Früher war es Tagesgeschäft den Karpfen vom Bauer eures Vertrauen zu kaufen. Nicht den "Blauen ... " aus der Indischen Tiefsee!
 Junger Karpfenfisch schmeckt sehr gut!
Danke.


----------



## Flifi97 (17. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

[OFFTOPIC]

"Denn sie wurden gut vorbereitet von ihren drei Lehrerinnen Goldberg,  Hommel und Merz. In *PCB* – Physik, Chemie und Biologie – behandeln die  Kindern den See und seine Bewohner."

Quelle:http://www.tegernseerstimme.de/neue-fische-fuer-die-fischer/165024.html

Da fällt mir doch gerade eine Parallele auf: 

PCB - Der Grund für die Sperrung des Hauptgebäudes unserer Schule  (http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/stadt-giessen/nachrichten-giessen/messungen-in-herderschule-ergeben-viel-zu-hohe-pcb-werte_13321808.htm) .
Abgesehen davon muss ich auch hier wieder schmuzeln, warum die Naturwissenschaften so oft zu kurz kommen in der Schule und beispielweise wie hier nur zusammengefasst unterrichtet werden. Aber egal, das ist ein anderes Thema...

[OFFTOPIC]
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lo...e-ergeben-viel-zu-hohe-pcb-werte_13321808.htm


----------



## perchcatcher (22. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Wenn ich so manche Beträge hier lese denke ich das kann doch echt nicht sein...

Ich habe vor vielen Jahren bei meiner Fischereiprüfung mal gelernt das Angeln und Naturschutz untrennbar sind, denn das eine gehört zum anderen. 

Ich würde mir wünschen das Naturschutz und Angler und Jäger manchmal einfach mal zusammen Arbeiten. Denn beide haben ne Menge gemeinsamer Interessen ! 
(Ausgenommen Ökoextremisten und einige Angler)

Die Aussage des Mädchens ist völlig normal für ein Kind !#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Das Zitat stellvertretend für alle anderen, die in diese Richtung geschrieben haben:



perchcatcher schrieb:


> Die Aussage des Mädchens ist völlig normal für ein Kind !#c



Natürlich ist eine solche Aussage völlig normal für ein Kind. Und natürlich ist da im Grunde auch nix verwerfliches dran. 

Mich macht auch was traurig.

Nämlich das offensichtliche abstumpfen vieler Gehirne unserer Gesellschaft gegen tendenziöse Berichterstattung in den Medien.

Da war eine Horde Kinder den ganzen Tag am Wasser und mit den Fischern unterwegs. Ich würde nicht wenig wetten, dass dort mehr Sätze gefallen sind, als die zwei zitierten.

Statt sich im Schnappreflex vor das arme Kind zu stellen, hätte so mancher auch mal sein Hirn einschalten und hinterfragen können, warum wohl ausgerechnet diese Zitate abgedruckt wurden.


----------



## ronram (22. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Statt sich im Schnappreflex vor das arme Kind zu stellen, hätte so mancher auch mal sein Hirn einschalten und hinterfragen können, warum wohl ausgerechnet diese Zitate abgedruckt wurden.



Ganz genau!
Es regt sich doch niemand darüber auf, dass ein Kind etwas gesagt hat, was evtl. nicht der eigenen Vorstellung entspricht....


----------



## Heilbutt (22. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*

Doch, Thomas:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .....
> In meinen Augen wäre es wirklich zuerst mal wichtiger, den Lehrkräften selber die Augen zu öffnen - denn wie können solche Sätze wie die des Mädchens (s.o.) überhaupt in Schulen entstehen, welche ja zuerst auch einmal die Allgemeinbildung fördern sollten, ohne dass Lehrer da eingreifen??
> ....
> Dieser kurze Satz des Mädchens offenbart für mich eine wohl auch in in den Schulen von den Lehrern geduldete oder geförderte Einstellung zur Natur, der eigentlich jeder widersprechen müsste, der wie Lehrer vor Ergreifung seines Berufes eine "Hochschulreife" nachweisen musste...
> ...



Nabend,
ich hatte mir eigentlich mal fest vorgenommen derartige Threads gar nicht mehr zu lesen, sonst muß ich mich nur wieder aufregen, und was mach ich, anstatt mich auf diesen spannenden "Tatort" im Fernsehen zu konzentrieren...
Nun hab ich´s doch getan #q und muß lesen was du dir aus der Aussage eines 12-jährigen Mädchens ziehst, das den ganzen Tag dabei war wie süße kleine Babyfischchen freigelassen werden, deren Aussehen mit den großen goldigen Glubschiäuglein noch so gar nicht nach Lebensmittel aussieht.

Wäre es bei dieser Aktion um Ferkelchen, Karnickelchen oder gar Bambis gegangen - glaubst du da käme was anderes raus??;+

Das was du da rein interpretierst ist schon sehr abenteuerlich!
Und schuld sind die Pädagogen - wie können sie nur solche Meinungen zulassen!!! 
Und vorher möglichst noch die Eltern, die haben bei diesem Mädchen versagt, oder? Alles Klar!?!

Wir Eltern und die Lehrer müssen unseren Kindern wohl rechtzeitig und eindringlich erklären, das es völlig normal ist, solche Fischlein vorzuziehen, dann in die Freiheit zu entlassen, schön groß werden zu lassen, um sie später als gesundes Lebensmittel zu "ernten" und zu verspeisen, stimmt´s?!?

*Huch - stimmt´s wirklich ???*

*Hier gibt´s doch auch ne Menge meist männliche angelnde Erwachsene, die es auch traurig macht wenn diese Fische später gegessen werden?!?! *

Lächerlich!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Jose (22. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Statt sich im Schnappreflex vor das arme Kind zu stellen, hätte so mancher auch mal sein Hirn einschalten und hinterfragen können, warum wohl ausgerechnet diese Zitate abgedruckt wurden.



ist ein guter schnappreflex, wenn die intention des themas erst nach vielem hin&her und klärenden gesprächen zum zuge kommt.

ich hab eigentlich immer mein hirn online - und auch was gegen pawlowsches.

ich seh jetzt auch deinen punkt: warum wird dieser satz rausgegriffen - und die absicht dahinter.

beim eingangspost von thomas fehlten mir da so ein paar über-, herleitungen. zuviel "umme ecke gedacht". 

dachte eher an seinen schnappreflex: frauen, veggies, bund, nabu und überhaupt "all das kroppzeug".

fällt mir immer schwerer auf anhieb zu differenzieren bei solcher globalen, nicht vermittelten, teppichbeißerei.

haste nen guten punkt gemacht, ralle: sicher gabs auch die ein oder andere frage in richtung wie "schmecken die" und überhaupt.

leider hat der TE den focus zu stark auf ein angeblich verkorkstes mädchen gelegt. wohl nicht nur ich bin ebenso "verkorkst". mich befällt was, hats geschmäckle von trauer, wenn ich dem fisch das leben nehme.
wärs anders, hätte ich keine achtung vor mir.


aber die wunden, wo der thomas seine dicken finger drauflegt, die gibts und die schwären ungut.
besser transportieren wäre hier die aufgabe - bzw. so formulieren, dass wir "nachzügler' eine chance haben zu verstehen und mitzukommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Jose schrieb:


> leider hat der TE den focus zu stark auf ein angeblich verkorkstes mädchen gelegt.



Eigentlich hat er auf alles draufgehauen, was auch nur in die Nähe einer solchen Aussage passt.

Getroffen hat er, auch die richtigen, nur nicht in der richtigen Gewichtung.


----------



## Jose (23. März 2015)

*AW: "Es macht traurig, wenn Fische gegessen werden..."*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Getroffen hat er, auch die richtigen, nur nicht in der richtigen Gewichtung.



eine klare ansage hilft.

sag ich doch...


----------

